# Torino-Nice Rally



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone riding this? The route looks fantastic. I won't make it this year but am tentatively putting it on my calendar for 2018.

https://www.pannier.cc/journal/torino-nice-rally-2017


----------

